# Filters: Cokin P Series "Equivalent" quandary



## K-amps (Nov 1, 2011)

As some of you know, I am fairly new to the hobby... so much so that I have never used Filters before (did most of my stuff in PP). As I begin to broaden my creating wings a bit... I bought a cheap Filter kit off ebay: this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200641087439?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

to go on my 24-105mm. I think it is great for the price... seems to work ok but there is something weird... at anything below 30mm or thereoff, I get black bars on the sides (severe vignetting); which I think are the edges of the filter holder showing up in the image.

Seems weird that I got graduated filters for outdoor/scenery shots and I cannot use this wide? Is this a defect or was the P series not designed for FF cameras like the 5D?


----------



## Kernuak (Nov 1, 2011)

It is possible to get special adaptor rings for wideangle lenses (although I'm not sure about for the Cokin system), but there comes a point where the field of view is just too great. If you try the 17-40 on full frame, you'll get the holder in frame as well . The only alternative is to use a 100mm system, such as Lee or Cokin Z, but even then, at 17mm, you have to position the filter holders carefully and stacking becomes an issue.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 1, 2011)

K-amps said:


> Seems weird that I got graduated filters for outdoor/scenery shots and I cannot use this wide? Is this a defect or was the P series not designed for FF cameras like the 5D?



The P-series is intended for 28mm and longer focal lengths. Z-Pro is for 20mm and longer. X-Pro is for 15mm and longer. (All on FF).

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/find/cokin.jsp

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/indepth/photography/hands-reviews/cokin-creative-filter-system


----------



## K-amps (Nov 1, 2011)

Kernuak said:


> It is possible to get special adaptor rings for wideangle lenses (although I'm not sure about for the Cokin system), but there comes a point where the field of view is just too great. If you try the 17-40 on full frame, you'll get the holder in frame as well . The only alternative is to use a 100mm system, such as Lee or Cokin Z, but even then, at 17mm, you have to position the filter holders carefully and stacking becomes an issue.



Looks like I need to hand hold the filters sans the holder


----------



## Rowbear (Nov 1, 2011)

K-amps said:


> Looks like I need to hand hold the filters sans the holder



That's what I do


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 1, 2011)

...and Schneider Optics (parent company of B+W), which AFAIK are the only ones to make glass versions of the larger filters (Cokin, SinghRay, and Hitech 100mm+ filters are all resin). Schneider's are sold as their MP/TV line (motion picture / television). Excellent quality, but not cheap. They do have a 'Landscape Control Kit' available from B&H - Schott glass 2-stop grad ND with a modified Lee holder (glass is stronger than resin, so the standard thickness is 2mm vs. 4mm).


----------



## te4o (Nov 2, 2011)

neuro, BTW, what ND filters do YOU use (if any), I think I've read somewhere on the forum from you about it and it's just now that I get interested too.


----------



## K-amps (Nov 2, 2011)

te4o said:


> neuro, BTW, what ND filters do YOU use (if any), I think I've read somewhere on the forum from you about it and it's just now that I get interested too.



Go ahead John, Splurge.. OP is ok with digression in this regard


----------



## AJ (Nov 2, 2011)

The Cokin P filter holder has three slots. If you don't mind having only two slots, here's what you do: take a sharp utility knife and cut off the outer slot from the filter holder. Voila, no more vignetting. This 5 minute fix has served me well.


----------



## Bob Howland (Nov 2, 2011)

*Buy one of these*

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/628301-REG/Cokin_CBPW400_BPW400_Wide_Angle_Filter.html

I use it with a 17-35 on a 5D and it works well although, as I recall, not all the way down to 17mm.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 2, 2011)

te4o said:


> neuro, BTW, what ND filters do YOU use (if any), I think I've read somewhere on the forum from you about it and it's just now that I get interested too.



I don't (yet) have a grad ND system, but if/when I do it will most likely be the Schneider Optics one. For standard ND filters, I have all B+W screw-in filters. I've got 3-stop (#103/0.9) and 10-stop (#110/3.0) in 77mm, and a 3-stop in 72mm that's great for outdoor portraits (35L/85L II/135L all use 72mm filters). I've got B+W KÃ¤semann CPLs in 77mm and 82mm, and I also have 67→77mm and 72→77mm adapter rings so I can use the 77mm filters on other lenses.

Actually, one of my main reasons for being interested in the rectangular filters was for a 10-stop ND filter to use on my EF 16-35mm f/2.8L II and TS-E 24mm f/3.5L II, which both take 82mm filters. For quite some time, the only 82mm ND filters available were 1- and 2-stops, or the Vari-ND/Fader-ND versions which start showing a maltese cross artifact at 24mm and wider (derived from the uneven polarization you get with CPLs on UWA lenses, because a variable ND filter is essential a pair or stacked polarizers).

So, my only real option was a filter holder and probably the Lee Big Stopper. But, replying to this post (thanks for the question!!) spurred me to have another look, and sometime very recently, Schneider released an 82mm 10-stop ND filter! Happy happy joy joy. I'm off to order one...


----------



## dstppy (Nov 2, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> But, replying to this post (thanks for the question!!) spurred me to have another look, and sometime very recently, Schneider released an 82mm 10-stop ND filter! Happy happy joy joy. I'm off to order one...



It's posts like this that gratify my Igor-esque "IT MUST BE MINE!" purchasing habits. ;D


----------



## K-amps (Nov 2, 2011)

AJ said:


> The Cokin P filter holder has three slots. If you don't mind having only two slots, here's what you do: take a sharp utility knife and cut off the outer slot from the filter holder. Voila, no more vignetting. This 5 minute fix has served me well.



Good idea! ... however would like to know how wide can you go with 1 slot cut off (2 left) i.e. is 24mm ok?


----------



## K-amps (Nov 2, 2011)

*Re: Buy one of these*



Bob Howland said:


> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/628301-REG/Cokin_CBPW400_BPW400_Wide_Angle_Filter.html
> 
> I use it with a 17-35 on a 5D and it works well although, as I recall, not all the way down to 17mm.



Another great idea... I wonder if this will be compatible with the adapter ring I already have (it's not a Cokin... but Cokin compatible I think...)


----------



## AJ (Nov 2, 2011)

K-amps said:


> AJ said:
> 
> 
> > The Cokin P filter holder has three slots. If you don't mind having only two slots, here's what you do: take a sharp utility knife and cut off the outer slot from the filter holder. Voila, no more vignetting. This 5 minute fix has served me well.
> ...



I should have mentioned that I fixed my Cokin P filter holder for my Sigma 10-20 in this way. So I can't tell you exactly how it's going to pan out for a 24-105 on a 5D. However I can tell you there's quite a bit of gain in FOV.


----------



## K-amps (Nov 2, 2011)

AJ said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > AJ said:
> ...



Do u have a FF or APS-C?


----------



## AJ (Nov 2, 2011)

crop


----------

